# Robinsons Equitable Tower | Ortigas, Pasig, Philippines



## OfficeSpaceMakati (Dec 5, 2008)

^^*Robinsons Equitable Tower *^^











Robinsons Equitable Tower in the Ortigas Central Business District sets a new benchmark of corporate distinction.

Features

· superior design and world-class architecture with its dramatic aluminum and high-performance glass curtain walls and punched windows

· building management system

· security system

· fire protection safety and CCTV surveillance

· ample provision for entrance cables of telephone lines 


Want to know more about this building?See links below.


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

what the **** is your problem? can't you read the title of this section? stop spamming bitch!


----------



## OfficeSpaceMakati (Dec 5, 2008)

manila_eye said:


> what the **** is your problem? can't you read the title of this section? stop spamming bitch!


I dont have any problem..I just only want to share this structure!!


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

@manila eye - A more mature reaction please....

@OfficeSpaceMakati - This section isn't meant for a thread with a tower. You have to put this in the Rate Our Talls section  Good luck.


----------



## OfficeSpaceMakati (Dec 5, 2008)

xlchrisij said:


> @manila eye - A more mature reaction please....
> 
> @OfficeSpaceMakati - This section isn't meant for a thread with a tower. You have to put this in the Rate Our Talls section  Good luck.


ahh..thanks for that...i just wanna ask, how can i move this to that thread.?Glad for your comment. Thanks anyways.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^I think it's better if you start a new thread and leave this. But if you move it to the Rate Our Talls section, you should add a poll with 10-1 with it.

I don't know where you should move it when you want to add the poll options you have right now.


----------

